# Chef salary



## Hefvchef (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi guys

I've been offered a job in Dubai and I'm not sure whether it's a good deal or not, the offer is 5000 aed per month with own accommodation, transport to and from work, healthcare, 30 days holiday per year and 1 flight home every 2 years. Obviously the tax break and accommodation are a huge benefit but if I convert that salary back to £'s I'm worse off! Was just wondering if anyone knows if this would be enough money to get by in Dubai......


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Hefvchef said:


> Hi guys I've been offered a job in Dubai and I'm not sure whether it's a good deal or not, the offer is 5000 aed per month with own accommodation, transport to and from work, healthcare, 30 days holiday per year and 1 flight home every 2 years. Obviously the tax break and accommodation are a huge benefit but if I convert that salary back to £'s I'm worse off! Was just wondering if anyone knows if this would be enough money to get by in Dubai......


From a UK perspective, particularly if it leaves you worse off on paper, it is probably not a good idea, really.
Of course it is doable, but your chances of enjoying any semblance of a 'western' lifestyle are limited, and savings are going to be highly unlikely.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I depends on the type of chef you are....are you a pastry chef, sous chef, executive chef, etc? Hotels generally do not pay very well out here because they are provided accommodation, transportation to and from work, airline ticket back home and so on.

Perhaps it would be best to do a quick comparison online to see if you are being offered a salary on par with similar positions in the market. AED 5,000 a month is quite low but if you're a lower level chef, then it might be higher than what others are being paid.


----------



## Hefvchef (Nov 13, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> I depends on the type of chef you are....are you a pastry chef, sous chef, executive chef, etc? Hotels generally do not pay very well out here because they are provided accommodation, transportation to and from work, airline ticket back home and so on.
> 
> Perhaps it would be best to do a quick comparison online to see if you are being offered a salary on par with similar positions in the market. AED 5,000 a month is quite low but if you're a lower level chef, then it might be higher than what others are being paid.


 thanks that's a good plan, I'm a sous chef back home but with limited experience in high numbers catering so have been offered a chef de partie position. The package itself is good, accommodation, travel etc, but the wages seem really low is it possible to enjoy Dubai on 5000 aed a month?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hefvchef said:


> thanks that's a good plan, I'm a sous chef back home but with limited experience in high numbers catering so have been offered a chef de partie position. The package itself is good, accommodation, travel etc, but the wages seem really low is it possible to enjoy Dubai on 5000 aed a month?


Depends on your definiti of "enjoy". If you like to party, have a couple of drinks every now and then and go to expensive nightclubs, then no, AED 5000 a month might not be enough especially if you plan to save.

On the other hand, there are people that put their kids to school with that salary but at the cost of their lifestyle and comfort.

So it all depends on how you manage your money.


----------

